
Ask HN: How Does Brex Startup Credit Card Work? - rishiloyola
I am talking about this Brex company - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;brex.com<p>Few Questions:<p>1) If I purchase something using Brex card then money will be paid by Brex or by my bank?<p>2) How does the money settlement work between my company, bank, and Brex?<p>3) What is the eligibility criteria to issue the Brex credit card?
======
ackidacki
1) By Brex, its a charge card (like Amex)

2) You pay the bill they send you every month using ACH/your corporate bank
account.

3) The credit limit depends on how much you've raised & the company's ability
to pay it back. Additionally you need to commit to not using any other bank's
credit/charge card.

~~~
rishiloyola
@ackidacki Thank you for the information.

